# Shamwah



## chongmagic (Nov 4, 2019)

I like what you did there.


----------



## Robert (Nov 4, 2019)

The latest entry into what I like to call the "PedalPCB Pot and Kettle Series" ...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 4, 2019)

I’ve always wanted a BBE Ben Wah


----------



## mywmyw (Nov 5, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I’ve always wanted a BBE Ben Wah


i think michael landau has some nice things to say about it. in addition to the usual joys of building, does anyone else get an extra kick of satisfaction when it's a pedal design created by a known asshole?



Robert said:


> The latest entry into what I like to call the "PedalPCB Pot and Kettle Series" ...


you should know that i cackled very loudly when i got the joke


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 5, 2019)

I think the name says it all.


----------



## Dali (Nov 5, 2019)

I don't get any references here at all.

As my father teach me 40 years ago: "We're all ignorant, we just ignore different things"...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 5, 2019)

Dali said:


> I don't get any references here at all.
> 
> As my father teach me 40 years ago: "We're all ignorant, we just ignore different things"...



The vertex axis wah was a verbatim production model BBE Ben Wah with some Vertex stickers on it for twice the price.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Nov 5, 2019)

I will never buy anything from a grown adult who calls himself uncle mason in the third person and looks like he drives a windowless van with a bowl of candy in the front seat.


----------



## Matt87 (Jun 3, 2020)

Has anybody built one of these yet? If so, how did it go?


----------

